

Docker 0.3 released: public index, data volumes and open-source registry - shad42
https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.3.0-release-note,-May-6-2013

======
shykes
I thought I'd share a few cool hacks built on top of Docker:

Hipache: <https://index.docker.io/u/samalba/hipache/>

Heroku buildpacks on Docker:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/docker-c...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/docker-
club/SBn9K160bs8)

Ready-to-use OpenCV build with python bindings:
<https://index.docker.io/u/steeve/opencv/>

------
shykes
In addition to the public search index and support for data volumes, this
release also includes an open-source version of the registry. So anyone can
host their containers privately without depending on the central registry.

~~~
zrail
How does one go about actually using a private registry? Is there a flag to
push/pull?

~~~
shykes
Docker will support arbitrary URLs as argument to push/pull, in addition, eg.

    
    
        $ docker pull containers.mycompany.tld/postgres
    

This still requires some tweaking, but I expect it to get polished rapidly,
now that organizations can play with the registry.

~~~
fizx
Is there a github branch?

~~~
shykes
Not yet! Actually we probably need a separate github issue to track this. Want
to create it? :)

~~~
fizx
<https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/issues/540>

------
willvarfar
I recently asked for a recipe for running GUI apps e.g. browsers in dockers.
Here's how:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16296753/can-you-run-
gui-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16296753/can-you-run-gui-apps-in-
a-docker)

(Yeah, it got closed. Oh well, Stackoverflow colour me surprised)

~~~
shykes
Oh yeah, I forgot that one - insanely cool hack by Guillaume Charmes: running
firefox+vnc from any server with a single command:

    
    
        docker run creack/firefox-vnc

------
sciurus
I'm glad Docker is getting this level of attentions. I like that they have
focused on making building and managing containers easy, and that this
functionality stands alone. Compare this to, e.g. Red Hat's OpenShift, which
implements a similar container system but bundles it as part of a larger PaaS
platform.

<https://www.openshift.com/wiki/architecture-overview>

[https://www.openshift.com/wiki/introduction-to-cartridge-
bui...](https://www.openshift.com/wiki/introduction-to-cartridge-building)

------
andrewflnr
I like the new description line of "Docker is an open-source engine which
automates the deployment of applications as highly portable, self-sufficient
containers" better than the old one:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5609995>. "Improved, as promised" seems
to a major theme here. :)

~~~
shykes
I'm glad you noticed :) We're trying really hard to address problems and
suggestions as they come up, and be quick about it.

------
drkrab
What's the catch? Where can I read something about the limitations of Docker?
Where will it leaking through that you're running in a shared container?

I can see some things; the containers will be sharing kernel resources (FS/IO
buffers, kernel config etc) but is that all?

~~~
Game_Ender
I don't know the specifics but it uses standard (if new) Linux kernel tech:
LXC [1], namespaces [2], cgroups [3] and AUFS [4] to create something similar
to a BSD or Solaris jail.

I would research issues with those systems.

1 - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LXC> 2 -
[http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.8#head-
fc2604c967c200a26f33...](http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.8#head-
fc2604c967c200a26f336942caee2440a2a4099c) 3 -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cgroups> 4 - <http://aufs.sourceforge.net/>

------
jimmcslim
Anyone have news on the progress of the Docker plugin for Vagrant?

